# Flat rates for handrails for Cyprexx



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

Just wondering who includes the hand rails in the initial because they were told by cyprexx. Because I found out this weekend that this is not the case, Cyprexx will pay for railing and it is $2.oo per LF. They tell us this because the can cut cost to us for thebank. Once I found out from a rep I was not a happy camper. He also asked to not mention his name so he does not get in trouble.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

bigheaded said:


> Just wondering who includes the hand rails in the initial because they were told by cyprexx. Because I found out this weekend that this is not the case, Cyprexx will pay for railing and it is $2.oo per LF. They tell us this because the can cut cost to us for thebank. Once I found out from a rep I was not a happy camper. He also asked to not mention his name so he does not get in trouble.


WOW. Sounds like you have a sneaky rep at cyprexx. We charge them $9.00 per linear foot. That is even listed in their handbook at $9.00


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

bigheaded said:


> Cyprexx will pay for railing and it is $2.oo per LF.


That's a typo isn't it? You meant either $12 or $20?


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That's a typo isn't it? You meant either $12 or $20?


Yup $20.00 per lf!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Yup $20.00 per lf!


nope Cyprexx is super cheap and only pay 8 to 9 for handles! Waiting for them to add hand rails,tires, and paint to flat rate! They seem to be getting cheaper by the month!


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I get $7 to $10 per LF. Depends on difficulty. 

Tires are $7 and up depending on size. 

Paint, oil, etc. is $7 per gallon. I pointed out that there is not a legal dumping site for this in my county and I have to get creative to dispose of it correctly, which I do, so they pay me what I ask.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I hope that $2/lf is a typo because around here an 8' fir handrail cost $11 add in 2x $2.29 for hardware and your barely breaking even. 

Now I learned a long time ago its worth my time to mill my own handrails. Take scrap 2x4's rip em in half and run em down the router table and voala. In about 2 hours I can bust out about 100.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

All they want it a slapped together temporary fall barrier made out of 2x4s. Top rail at 36" above the floor/steps and a mid rail at 18". simple and fast.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That may be so. I have a problem however, with my trucks in front of a property, cobbling up a railing out of rough unpainted 2x4s for all the world to see. That is bad advertising.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That may be so. I have a problem however, with my trucks in front of a property, cobbling up a railing out of rough unpainted 2x4s for all the world to see. That is bad advertising.


Not only is it bad advertising, its also a liability. When you construct a handrail or guardrail, it is meant to be exactly that. When it doesn't meet the code requirements for lateral stability, spindle spacing or height, who do you think is at fault when little Johnny or Suzy falls and breaks their arm??


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Florida building code requires handrails to be built as follows:

· Top rail 34” to 38” above the ground, floor or stair treads. 
· Mid rail is half way between top rail and ground, floor or stair treads. 
· Top rail is to be able to withstand 200 lbs of lateral force 
· Mid rail is to be able to withstand 150 lbs of lateral force. 
· No vertical spindles are required. 

We build all of our rails out of new PT 2x4s with the top rail at 36” and mid rail at 18”. Bracing depends on the substrate we are attaching to. We typically use screws vs. nails because screws have a much greater pull strength which adds to the structural integrity of the rails. 

I have no issues with using the rails we install as advertising because they look good.


----------

